# PE Application in NY using NCEES



## MOULVV (Apr 12, 2021)

Hello All,

I am applying my PE license in New York State. This is my initial license - I took and passed PE exam in Texas but I didn't apply for PE in Texas. I am curious if I can use NECCS record to complete the application. The NY board Form 1 gives me two options. One is to apply by NYS boards with several forms, the other is using NCEES Record. However, NCEES clearly states that for initial license, NY is not in the list of states that can use NCEES Record for initial license. But I also asked NY boards, they said it's ok to use NCEES and they will review it.....

So, everyone with the same situation as me?? Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Blockchain_PE (Apr 14, 2021)

I just got my license in Texas. I updated NCEES record to file comity with NY. All the document has been forwarded to NYS Board for approval. I filled out the online application form and chose that NCEES will provide the verified records. Any question ask.


----------



## Ignatius (May 23, 2021)

Blockchain_PE said:


> I just got my license in Texas. I updated NCEES record to file comity with NY. All the document has been forwarded to NYS Board for approval. I filled out the online application form and chose that NCEES will provide the verified records. Any question ask.


Did you hear anything from NY board?


----------



## Blockchain_PE (May 24, 2021)

Ignatius said:


> Did you hear anything from NY board?


They recently sent the letter asking for 2 more years of engineering design experiences. I had 14 years of construction experience however, I had to recreate 2 years experience with design experience and have endorser sign it and send it directly to NYS Board. They wanted me to use form 4 and 4A. Good thing is that you can email them I sent them last week and waiting for reply. hope they won't bug me anymore.


----------



## Dothracki PE (May 24, 2021)

Blockchain_PE said:


> They recently sent the letter asking for 2 more years of engineering design experiences. I had 14 years of construction experience however, I had to recreate 2 years experience with design experience and have endorser sign it and send it directly to NYS Board. They wanted me to use form 4 and 4A. Good thing is that you can email them I sent them last week and waiting for reply. hope they won't bug me anymore.


That is the biggest disconnect I see with allowing the NCEES application. The expereince section of the NYS application has a lot more that is required.


----------



## Ignatius (May 24, 2021)

Blockchain_PE said:


> They recently sent the letter asking for 2 more years of engineering design experiences. I had 14 years of construction experience however, I had to recreate 2 years experience with design experience and have endorser sign it and send it directly to NYS Board. They wanted me to use form 4 and 4A. Good thing is that you can email them I sent them last week and waiting for reply. hope they won't bug me anymore.


That sucks. I applied (comity) around mid of April. Haven't heard anything from them yet. I am guessing it's going to take a while.


----------



## MOULVV (May 25, 2021)

Hi, just an update. I got my application approval on May 19th, which is 36 days after I submitted the online application. The NCEES gives me 3 year 11 months experience and I have a MS degree also. Although NCEES only allows to write maximum 700 words of detailed work experience, I don't have any trouble with the board.


----------



## MOULVV (May 25, 2021)

Ignatius said:


> That sucks. I applied (comity) around mid of April. Haven't heard anything from them yet. I am guessing it's going to take a while.


It probably takes 6-8 weeks from my experience. Mine got approved after 36 days of submission.


----------



## Ignatius (May 25, 2021)

MOULVV said:


> It probably takes 6-8 weeks from my experience. Mine got approved after 36 days of submission.


Thanks. That really helps to know. I have only heard negative things so far. Good to hear something positive.


----------



## Blockchain_PE (May 26, 2021)

MOULVV said:


> Hi, just an update. I got my application approval on May 19th, which is 36 days after I submitted the online application. The NCEES gives me 3 year 11 months experience and I have a MS degree also. Although NCEES only allows to write maximum 700 words of detailed work experience, I don't have any trouble with the board.


Is this to sit for NCEES exam or applying license from other state through comity? I am applying for NY through comity as they don't have reciprocity and I guess they don't give much preferences to other states licenses (especially TX) in my case.


----------



## MOULVV (May 26, 2021)

Blockchain_PE said:


> Is this to sit for NCEES exam or applying license from other state through comity? I am applying for NY through comity as they don't have reciprocity and I guess they don't give much preferences to other states licenses (especially TX) in my case.


It's my initial license in NY. I applied as to sit for exam in NCEES but the NYS boards processed as licensure.


----------



## Ignatius (Jun 16, 2021)

I finally got a reponse from NY CompED, because my bachelors degree was from a different country, they requested a lot of additional information. It really sucks to have a bachelors scrutinized so much when I had forwarded my NCEES credential eval, two masters degrees done in US. It almost feels like the board does not want me to get the PE license.


----------



## Ignatius (Oct 27, 2021)

Just an update, my name finally showed up on the online verfircation portal for NYSED. It took six months from the date of application to get the comity license approved. Most of the delay was due to CompEd and their choice to discriminate people with undergraduate degree from a different country.


----------



## Oliver (Jul 29, 2022)

MOULVV said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am applying my PE license in New York State. This is my initial license - I took and passed PE exam in Texas but I didn't apply for PE in Texas. I am curious if I can use NECCS record to complete the application. The NY board Form 1 gives me two options. One is to apply by NYS boards with several forms, the other is using NCEES Record. However, NCEES clearly states that for initial license, NY is not in the list of states that can use NCEES Record for initial license. But I also asked NY boards, they said it's ok to use NCEES and they will review it.....
> 
> ...


Hi, I am wondering how did you apply the licensure in NYS? Does NYS board approve the PE exam with no issues? 
I am working on my application to take PE in NYS and concern that they will reject my experiences for some reason. I am thinking maybe I can take the exam in other state and apply NYS licensure later if I get rejected by board.


----------



## aakash797990 (Jul 30, 2022)

Hi - I would like to add one question regarding NYS PE license. 

I never gave FE since it was not required to obtain a PE license in Connecticut. Now I am applying for PE for NYS through comity application. In the NCEES record, they need my FE exam to apply for NYS PE. Is it ok to give FE exam after you pass the PE?


----------



## AdityaG (Aug 5, 2022)

MOULVV said:


> It's my initial license in NY. I applied as to sit for exam in NCEES but the NYS boards processed as licensure.


Similar situation here, I passed NCEES PE from NJ and now I am in the process of NYS Initial Licensure. NYS did the educational evaluation and sent me email the they require 7 years of experience asked me to send form 4 and 4A for experience verification which they told will be required to sit for NCEES PE exam ( Infact I already passed NCEES PE from NJ) I sent 4 and 4A already. Does anyone have experience like this? Do they ask to sit for PE test again after they approve Experience and Education ? OR everyone ( People already passed PE and People to Pass PE) and receives similar kind of email?


----------

